# Eudev cambia eth0 a enp3s0 (Solucionado)

## expobi

En la última actualización me pidio entre otros actualizar eudev, y depúes de reiniciar me quede sin red.

  Tras algunas vueltas pensando que algo le pasaba al router se me ocurrio ver los logs y encontré esta linea:

net.eth0         | *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

mire que pasaba con la conexión con ifconfig, y mira por donde hay estaba el problema, net.eth0 ya no existia ahora se llama como lo hace udev net.enp3s0

¿A alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?

¿Y por qué este cambio de nomenclatura?Last edited by expobi on Tue Jul 21, 2015 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=552900

Prueba emerge --sync y mira si hay alguna versión de eudev a la que puedas actualizar.

----------

## expobi

Gracias por la respuesta. Ya veo que parece ser un bug, ahunque la versión que yo tengo instalada es la 3.1.2 

Lo que yo no tengo es archivos en  /etc/udev/rules.d/ ¿podría ser esa la causa? y sí es asi ¿cómo es que sa han borrado?

----------

## quilosaq

Seguro que esa es la causa.

Se han borrado porque la instalación de eudev los borra.

La instalación del paquete muestra esta advertencia:

 *Quote:*   

> As of 2013-01-29, eudev provides the new interface renaming functionality,
> 
> as described in the URL below:
> 
> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
> ...

 

Este comando y reiniciar debería arreglar el problema:

```
#(root) touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
```

----------

## expobi

Cierto, con ese comando ya vuelve a nombrar los interfaces de red como siempre.

Gracias maestro.     :Very Happy: 

----------

